# 65 GTO Rearend Info Needed



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

The rearend that was in the body when I bought it was a 2.93 open rearend. I figured it was the original one to the car but who knows what has happened in the past 50 some odd years? I yanked it and took it to a local rebuilder. Told him I thought it was a 3.23, as that what most probably came in a 65 GTO with a 4 speed. Turned out it was a 2.93 open so I told him to make it a 3.23 posi(Safe Track). He couldn’t get a 3.23 ring and pinion set, so I told him to make it a 3.55(reluctantly). So my question is-How did Pontiac alert the owner that it was a posi(Safe Track) rearend? How can I designate it as such? Can I bolt a posi traction tag to the cover, or would that be sacrilege?


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

SLSTEVE said:


> The rearend that was in the body when I bought it was a 2.93 open rearend. I figured it was the original one to the car but who knows what has happened in the past 50 some odd years? I yanked it and took it to a local rebuilder. Told him I thought it was a 3.23, as that what most probably came in a 65 GTO with a 4 speed. Turned out it was a 2.93 open so I told him to make it a 3.23 posi(Safe Track). He couldn’t get a 3.23 ring and pinion set, so I told him to make it a 3.55(reluctantly). So my question is-How did Pontiac alert the owner that it was a posi(Safe Track) rearend? How can I designate it as such? Can I bolt a posi traction tag to the cover, or would that be sacrilege?


Sorry, should have referred to it as Safe-T-Track rearend


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Usually a Safe-T-Track sticker was mounted on the trunk lid opposite the jacking instruction.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

I find the most effective way to communicate that option is by leaving two equally dark stripes of rubber on the road as you leave the Chevy behind you. 
But to answer your question, I think they always did put the “limited slip differential” tag under one of the cover bolts. I have no idea when they began installing the tags.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The tag would have been folded over the cover bolt. Ensures the mechanic who was draining the oil would actually have to look at the tag and note it required special lubrication.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

michaelfind said:


> I find the most effective way to communicate that option is by leaving two equally dark stripes of rubber on the road as you leave the Chevy behind you.
> But to answer your question, I think they always did put the “limited slip differential” tag under one of the cover bolts. I have no idea when they began installing the tags.
> Thank you, sounds like words of wisdom to live by, and I have a neighbor restoring a 65 Chevelle, so I may be able to follow your advice. Appreciate it.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

O52 said:


> Usually a Safe-T-Track sticker was mounted on the trunk lid opposite the jacking instruction.
> Thank you, planned on adding one of those.


----------



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

You can get 3.36 gears that will work with the same posi / safe T trac unit instead of going with the higher 3.55 and closer to your desired 3.23
Summit https://www.summitracing.com/parts/yga-24503

also Nitro gear has a 3.36 GM 8.2'' 3.36 Nitro Ring & Pinion


----------



## Glen R (Aug 6, 2021)

goat671 said:


> You can get 3.36 gears that will work with the same posi / safe T trac unit instead of going with the higher 3.55 and closer to your desired 3.23
> Summit https://www.summitracing.com/parts/yga-24503
> 
> also Nitro gear has a 3.36 GM 8.2'' 3.36 Nitro Ring & Pinion


A NOTE FROM THE PAST, I BOUGHT A NEW 1964 421 2+2 WITH A POSI AND A 3.42 REAR END. REMEMBER THAT THE AXLE ENDS HAD A GREEN AND A WHITE STRIPE. ONE WAS FOR 3.42 AND THE OTHER COLOR FOR POSI. ALSO HAD SEVERAL USED '64 AND '65 GTOs AND OTHER PONTIACS FROM THAT PERIOD AND DO NOT REMEMBER LOOKING FOR OR SEEING THE PAINTED STRIPES. FAIRLY SURE THEY WERE USED ON THE PRODUCTION LINE TO INSURE THE CORRECT REAR END WAS INSTALLED.


----------

